# Expenditures



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

What has been the biggest way that you have cut down expenditures since you've been retired? I think mine will be how much gas I consume. I used to spend $200 a month just going back and forth to work.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

I agree with saving on gasoline for the car (along with the wear and tear) is the biggest savings. I also do not buy new clothes any longer. I was an office manager and felt the need to look good. There is no eating out due to a late night at work or too tired to cook after a long day. I even save more at the grocery as I have time to shop the loss leaders and cook from scratch. We are loving our life!


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Boy. That is a great question. I am semiretired. I think I had been so frugal in anticipation of the event that I can't tell much difference except in my paycheck. Which is about 1/5 of my old pay.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Same here. I've been so frugal for so long that it is just habit.

I do save quite a bit of money by spending my winters in Mexico.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I've always lived very frugal also, which is why I CAN retire now with no debt! I still think I will save quite abit of money not only on gasoline, but odds and ends, like a nice cold coke to drink on the way home...or items for lunch that are easy and fast besides healthy... school clothing....things for my students that they can't buy for themselves because of family finances....all sorts of odds and ends that I used to spend a little here and there on! Pattycake - the weekly grocery ads came today and I actually had TIME to look at them and the coupons!!!!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thankfully I learned about the evils of interest and owing money at a very young age, so I have lived with no debt since I cut up the credit cards at around age 21. One day I was doing a budget and trying to figure out what my expenditures were and it occurred to me that I had enough coming in from investments that if I were super frugal I could probably get by. Especially since it cost me quite a bit in gas/clothes/eating out because I was tired/etc. to work. So I took the plunge......at the age of 35. I pretty much manage to save my way into retirement. I have been living below my income and saving the excess for 7 years now. I pay cash for everything. Just last December I sat down in a John Deere dealership and counted out cash for a brand new tractor. 

Being frugal is good!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I got divorced and retired at the same time, give or take a few months. I have a lot less coming in, but without the ex, I have more to show for it. More left in the bank at the end of the month. Way less stress.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Since I commuted from the farm for the last few months before retirement, I also noticed a big drop in my automobile gas consumption, but to be honest, I also saw an increase in my fuel bill for the tractors. So it was a push on that item.

My heat bill went way down, as I used the wood stove almost exclusively for heat. The food bill for me was probably a push, but I think I eat better now. The required contributions to my retirement fund (and social security too for that matter) were eliminated, and that saved a ton. My monthly parking bill was eliminated, which saved about $50. Entertainment type expenses (employee lunches/showers/birthdays) went down after retirement.

If I had not bought additional acreage (some family property and some adjoining property) after retirement (a budget surprise), my mortgage would be gone by now. While I long to be mortgage free, I am sure the land purchase provided a peace of mind that outweighed the bother of maintaining the mortgage for a few more years.

Maybe in a few years I will be able to draw social security also, which would be a nice addition to the budget on the revenue side.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Mine will be gasoline as well. I drive all day, nearly every day. Between the Hubs and I, we spend approx $1200/month on gasoline! It's crazy.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

whiterock said:


> I got divorced and retired at the same time, give or take a few months. I have a lot less coming in, but without the ex, I have more to show for it. More left in the bank at the end of the month. Way less stress.


This was my biggest savings as well 

Having a spouse that is determined to spend every penny they can get their hands on with no thought of savings is like having an anvil tied around your neck while trying to swim a river. You'll get nowhere fast and end up in a bad place!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

To be more precise, after the divorce and retirement, I use far less in utilities, especially water than before. Groceries are way less as I use what I have, EX tended to throw out perfectly good food.

Gas bill is up due to prices but usage is way down. 
Haven't worn a suit, or tie in 8 years. Funeral and wedding attire is new starched Wranglers and a white shirt, maybe a western cut sport coat. I splurge on hats, boots and belts, but I get long wear out of them.

Vehicles are all paid off, don't have the EX's desire to trade when the tires get worn. If one breaks down, I got another to drive. The repair bill is usually far less than 
a payment on a new vehicle.

Going out to eat means a local cafe or TexMex joint. Prices are up lately, but I still can get out for $10 or less and that is for a belly full of good food.

Elec and propane are higher due to cost of each. Doesn't matter how many live here, still takes the same to heat or cool. Taxes and insurance are the same. Med bills are higher, but can't do anything about that. The Lord was good and gave me some money that I used to pay off all debts.

I know how to cut down and cut back if the bills are higher one month or another to make things stretch. Gas goes up, less trips to town. Fuel goes up, adjust the themostat or clothing or both.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Gas during my last year on the job was a minimal saving to me as I had already transition to a position which allowed me to telecommute to work 3 or 4 days most weeks.

After getting my buyout package and company pension and moving my investments to provide the most per year yet still have the basic egg of my investments when I turn 65, I switched from my $3 a can Copenhagen snuff to then $1.95 a can Red Seal brand and that has been my only cut back for the last 12 years. My Red Seal snuff now costs me $2.40 a can but don't tell gf because I roll my own bandit style pouches using paper towel and brush with baking soda before going to see her so there is no tobacco between my teeth or stains on em.


----------

